
Show HN: Healthy home food different cuisines nearby, at affordable prices - hack_mmmm
http://umeomni.com/
======
hack_mmmm
Started this service in California and Austin which lets you sell and sample
Home Made Food nearby.

Please check it out [http://umeomni.com](http://umeomni.com) and join / give
feedback. · SELL Homemade food to nearby people. · BUY Homemade Healthy food
from trusted members · Explore your cooking passion & Sign up ( It’s a free
service)

------
aloksinha_iisc
This looks awesome. Finally I can get a chance to sample homemade cuisine.

Keep it up ...

